# Reversal of Hartman's colostomy



## Trendale (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,
Do anyone know the correct code for a reversal of hartmans colostomy laparscopic?  I believe 44206 is the appropriate code, but was not sure. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Leanne (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe the correct is actually:

44227 Laparoscopy, surgical, closure of enterostomy, large or small intestine, with resection and anastomosis

44206 would be used when performing the initial laparoscopic Hartmann's procedure, not the closure.


----------



## Trendale (Mar 4, 2009)

*Reply Hartmans Reversal*

Thanks for the code and also for your quick response!


----------

